# Fuente dual fija de 12v y 5v



## Dedust (Sep 6, 2010)

Hola amigos. Necesito eleborar una fuente Dc fija dual de 12v y 5v y cuento con un transformador de 110v en el primario, 12v en el secundario y 1A. Para la parte de 12v no hay problemas es el diseño normal de una fuente, el problema que tengo es para los 5v ya que el voltaje despues del puente rectificador seria como de 16v aprox. por lo tanto la entrada al LM7805 seria muy grande con respecto a su salida (el datasheet dice q*UE* deberia ser 2 o 3 voltios por encima de del voltaje de salida) he leido q*UE* esa diferencia grande de voltaje se vera reflejada en la potencia consumida por el dispositivo y por lo tanto liberada en calor por lo que temo (no se si estare en lo cierto) que la vida util del dispositivo se acorte. Para librar un poco ese problema pense en colocarle un diodo zener de 8v a la entrada del LM7805 para asi reducir el voltaje de entrada y la potencia consumida por el dispositivo. He solo simulado el circuito y da perfectamente pero aun no lo he montado en fisico. Que opinan de mi idea es buena o me afectara en el desempeño de mi fuente???? Adjunto una foto del esquematico que planteo. 

Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 6, 2010)

Hola.

Como ya sabes el 7805 soporta el voltaje de 16Vcc de entrada, poner un diodo zéner para baja el voltaje de entrada del 7805, desde mi punto de vista no tiene sentido, ya que siempre vas a disipar la misma potenica ( la que consume el regulador y la que consume la resistencia del zéner). Además vas a tener que diseñar una fuente de voltaje de 8V con zéner, mejor calcula una resistencia que se conectará en serie con el regulador, de manera que, cuando la corriente en el regulador es 1A, la caida de voltaje en su entrada sea de 8V. Esta resistenica tendrá una potencia de aproximadamente de (16v-8V) x 1A = 8 Watts, pero se debe usa el doble de la potencia 16W ó 15W.
Pero de todas maneras el regulador va a necesitar un disipador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Dedust (Sep 6, 2010)

Gracias *elaficionado *. Lo de los disipadores si se que hay colocarlos. de eso estoy conciente. Pero entonces me dices que el circuito que plantee arriba no tendra buen desempeño??


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 6, 2010)

Hola. 

Sí va a funcionar, pero creo que no es necesario.
En todo caso puedes poner un regulador 7808 ó 7809 en lugar del circuito de zéner, pero igualmente el consumo de potencia no se altera. Por lo que, me parece, que 7805 solo está bien (para el voltaje de 12caV ó 16Vcc).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Dedust (Sep 6, 2010)

Gracias. Ya entiendo. Entonces mejor le coloco un buen disipador con tal el consumo de corriente del circuito a alimentar no es muy grande. De todas formas le colocare un buen disipador de calor. 
Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 6, 2010)

No amigo todo lo que proponen esta mal, no puedes poner una resistencia que consuma 10W mientras la carga que es lo que nos intereza consuma solo (5V*1A)=5W eso seria una disparo directo a la cabeza de Energy Star no le agradaria para nada jajajaja no mira yo pienso que la mejor solucion es usar un regulador conmutado, son algo mas caros que un lineal pero su eficiencia es mucho mayor cerca del 90% o mas  por ejemplo el PT5101 o LM2575 o haciendolo un poco mas dificil añadele un secundario a tu transformador para obtener los 5V

O si hay otra solucion mejor me gustaria conocerla, a por cierto usar un zener a la entrada seria aun peor Imaginate "Pzener + Presistencia_serie + Pregulador"= a un monton de potencia desperdiciada


----------



## Dedust (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok. Aunque estoy viendo que el comsumo de corriente no va a ser muy grande por q*UE* la necesito para alimentar un PIC 18F4550 una LCD 2X16 y algunos operacionales. Y si ese consumo de corriente es bajo la potencia tambien es baja.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hola!!

mmm, he estado leyendo el datasheet del 7805 y dice que el valor máximo que puede soportar la entrada es de 35V. Yo tambien planeo hacer una fuente fija de 5V sacando de la etapa de filtro de otra fuente... Yo ya lo simule en mi protoboard, y si me salio un voltaje cercano a los 5V (y eso que use un transformador de salida 24V). Les dejo el PDF para ver que opinan... 

saludos!!


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 6, 2010)

Pues efectivamente osea cualquier regulador de la serie 78XX soporta voltajes de entrada del orden de 35 hasta 40 "Especial para torpes" el problema es que son reguladores que se basan en una resistencia interna para limitar corriente valga es como si colocaras una resistencia en serie con la carga por ello disipan demasiada potencia "es decir no son nada eficaces" por su parte un regulador conmutado se basa en un Transistor Switch y modulacion de amplitud de pulso tienen que investigar algo sobre reguladores conmutados y se daran cuenta de la enorme diferencia con respecto a los lineales, por ejemplo bajen la datasheet de este LM2575 y veran las diferencias con respecto al clasico 7805, claro es mas caro y lleva algunos componentes extras como la bobina y capacitor que sirven de filtro pasabajas pero es mucho mejor casi no se calientan y tambien les puedes meter hasta 45 volts sin problema alguno he aqui un ejemplo de las hojas de datos. Su frecuencia de oscilacion de este regulador es de 52Khz tipicos igual yo lo he probado en un osciloscopio con una carga de 4.5W y no se aprecia ruido a su salida muy estable

Para el caso que dice Dedust pues la ecuacion dice (Vin - Vsalida)*Icarga = Pregulador que serian 1.1W con esa potencia no es necesario colocar un disipador enorme solo uno de esos tipo clip y ya.

Yo pense que era porque pensabas sacarle 1A pero en vista de que solo te intereza sacarle unos 100mA pues te queda perfecto el puro 7805 sin ponerle nada mas.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 6, 2010)

Hola Benito2312.

Tienes razón en tu comentario, pero es más fácil o simple implementar un 7805, que una fuente no lineal, ya que estas usan más componentes, que algunas veces son difíciles de hallar como las bobinas por ejemplo.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 6, 2010)

Ha pues yo veo que nada mas usa ademas de los dos clasico capacitores, un diodo de 1 peso mexicano y una bobina que la puedes hacer o comprar cuestan como 2 pesos mexicanos y te queda un regulador mas eficiente bueno eso pienso yo, que ya hace mucho que no uso el 7805 porque ya es viejo y deficiente por no decir obsoleto pero bueno cada quien yo nomas lo decia como comentario sale.


----------



## Dedust (Sep 6, 2010)

Gracias a todos por compartir sus conocimientos. Han ayudado a disipar muchas de mis dudas!!!
Saludos.


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 6, 2010)

No de nada al contrario cuando se discuten temas aunque sean muy sencillos se encuentran muchas soluciones que aveces ni pensabamos en ellas y eso nos enriqueze a todos no crees!!


----------



## Dedust (Sep 7, 2010)

Eso si es verad. El discutir nuestros conocimientos nos enriqueze mucho ya que todos no pensamos igual y eso nos hace conocer muchas veces nuevas ideas. Y mucho mas en el area de la electronica donde las ideas son muy extensas.
Saludos.


----------

